# Just I need to know the way , Please need your help



## Shams (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi everybody ,

I live in Egypt and I want to become mason and I can't find anyone help me in Egypt
so can I find here the help 
please I want know the way 
please help


----------



## Txmason (Apr 27, 2012)

Egypt	Freemasonry was banned in Egypt in 1964. An internet search will reveal a "Regular Grand Lodge of Egypt" but this is a bogus group, part of the irregular and unrecognized "Regular Grand Lodge of England" which you can read about in detail here. Should you become associated with this organization, you will never be welcomed in any of the tens of thousands of regular/recognized Masonic lodges throughout the world.
Further, a particularly immature internet gadfly - Brad Cofield - has created a series of internet web sites identified as "Egyptian Freemasonry". These have no connection whatsoever with Egypt, Freemasonry, or reality and are simply more of Brad's puerile attempts to garner attention. You can read more about him here.

Via: http://www.masonicinfo.com/grandlodges.htm

Looks like there is not a true Masonic Grand Lodge in Egypt.


----------



## polmjonz (Apr 28, 2012)

Ha yea the "regular" such and such I almost went down that road but thanks to a friend and brother I was  caused to do some further research and am happy I delayed my travels.

To the OP sorry for the thread jack and it appears that the middle east region is a very difficult area to become a Freemason.  Good luck Sir.


----------



## Shams (Apr 28, 2012)

thanks brothers 
just I search for anyone who know anything about Freemason in Egypt to contact with him 
and I will still search and god with me 
thanks and if any one can help me I wait


----------

